# Chicken forum app



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So I’ve noticed there’s more apps created by the same creator of this app. Do you guys have the other apps and how did you become the admins?? Or u is there someone different admin for the other apps? Just curious.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you asking about the other forums? If so, yes. There are other forums the company owns. As to how many, don't ask. There's a bunch.

Most become staff, non paid, just by being around and not causing trouble for a period of time. Poultry Judge is probably the earliest staff member ever but for some reason they trusted my judgement to make him one. Glad they did. He's a little more forgiving than I am.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Are you asking about the other forums? If so, yes. There are other forums the company owns. As to how many, don't ask. There's a bunch.
> 
> Most become staff, non paid, just by being around and not causing trouble for a period of time. Poultry Judge is probably the earliest staff member ever but for some reason they trusted my judgement to make him one. Glad they did. He's a little more forgiving than I am.


Oh I see so you are a staff


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The operative word is, non paid.

First we're forum members. Doesn't matter what is showing under our avatars. We're here more to protect everyone from bad actors like spammers. And sometimes to tell someone to chill out or go to the penalty box.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> The operative word is, non paid.
> 
> First we're forum members. Doesn't matter what is showing under our avatars. We're here more to protect everyone from bad actors like spammers. And sometimes to tell someone to chill out or go to the penalty box.


Oh makes sense I was confused why some ppl it said like a green thing on their profile


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, the green dot is showing that person is online on the forum.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Ah, the green dot is showing that person is online on the forum.


No it’s beside the name not on the profile


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it shows that member is here. You can look under members and those online and it will show you that they're here.


----------

